# doggie clothes for a maltese



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Does anybody know of any websites or stores that sales dog clothes for a maltese.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha! I can tell you a few...

PetCo
Glamajama
Glamour Dog
Teacups Dog Boutique
Trixie and Peanut
King Wholesale
Dinky Dawg
The Pampered Pup


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

You can also look on ebay.. I got 4 or 5 sweaters/outfits on there.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

and since you're a member of spoiledmaltese.com.....glamourdog will give a discount. i forget how much though. look at the costumes---super cute!!!

www.glamourdog.com


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Also, petedge


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think glamour dog gives a 10% discount. You just need to type in the coupon or discount box "spoiledmaltese".


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

ebay is the second best! They have EVERYTHING!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Aug 30 2004, 05:28 PM
> *ebay is the second best!  They have EVERYTHING!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8013*


[/QUOTE]

I totally agree, they have TONS of clothes on there.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the mention folks!









yep, type in spoiledmaltese in the coupon code and get 10% off. 

Lexis mom named off alot of good ones too.







and Petedge is great if you buy more than $50 worth of stuff to avoid the processing fee. If you know any other pet lovers nearbuy they are a great place to go in on orders with.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

This is strange: I went to Glamajama web site and look what I found.......

The papillon, named for the french word for butterfly because it has ears that resemble butterfly wings, is a happy, friendly dog, suitable for small living spaces. Wrap in a recycled shopping bag or newspaper and put with garbage for disposal. So can tightly woven or tightly knit fabrics. If you begin this habit early in the lives of your children, it will become a habit for them and for you. For example:diapers,wipes, new clothes if the baby will be the opposite gender from the first, fresh nursing supplies such as nursing pads, milk storage bags, a nursing pillow a double stroller if the first child is still young, new socks, bibs, wash cloths, and pajamas items that wear out easily,pacifiers, formula if you know the parents plan to bottle-feed, clothing if baby will be born in a different season than first child. Many mothers-to-be register their gift preferences at a favorite department or baby specialty store to help them get things they need and avoid duplicates. 


????????????????????????????????


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Where the heck did you see that at? :wacko: That is weird. I am trying to find it on the Glamajama's website.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats really weird. i also saw this one website about leaving your dog on dogisland. its really really weird. 

http://www.thedogisland.com/


and i really thought it was true
at first


http://www.bouzou.com/art/freedom/dogisland.html


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Dr. Cathy: I saw something about that article on some website. It was weird!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I found another website. It is called Artful Pups

Check out the 2nd page of the Toys section.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i love that site!!!!! im so glad you posted that. my sister and i have been looking for cute collars and shirts.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nichole, your picture of Toby in the hippie costume literally had me laughing out loud, that is the funniest picture!!!! I love it!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Lexi's Mom: I couldn't readily find the original example I posted but here is another one at Glamajama Just so you don't think I made the other one up  


Baby Gifts Unique
Bulky snowsuits and clothes that are too small or too large will restrict physical movement. Ironing silks, wools and velvets on the inside of the garment will prevent you from scorching the finish of the fabric. After taking a look through our extensive catalogue and finding the pet clothing that appeals to you and your pets taste, you can use our handy order from to have it shipped directly to your front door, all from the comfort of your own home. Do not put plastic pants in the dryer because they could melt or catch fire. The terriers often have wiry coats and possess a feisty personality, which reflects their original use in catching prey such as foxes, badgers, and rabbits. Dog ancestry has been traced to small, civet-like mammals, called miacis, which had short legs and a long body and lived approximately 40 million years ago. Partially dry on a low heat setting, and then block dry until the garment is completely dry. Young children also like to run, roll, and flop in mud, sand, grass, and water puddles if given a chance. Even fewer examples of ordinary men's clothing have been saved


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Pico's Parent: That makes no sense! It is almost like it is a randomly put together sentences, or something. :wacko:


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I think its friggn' hilarious!
























Random mumblings always seem to amuse me


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I know....isn't it too wierd? These samples I posted show up on the web site in a box separate from the rest of the page. I just can't imagine how they could let that happen. It's almost as if the original was written in a non-English language and they had it translated and the translator played a trick on them and they didn't know the difference.


----------

